# Tosin Abasi teaches you to play Wave of Babies



## Xiphos68 (Jun 22, 2010)

EDIT: You can now purchase Wave of Babies. 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/wave-of-babies-single/id377024545


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 22, 2010)

Still frame is epic


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Still frame is epic


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 22, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Still frame is epic


+1

And Tosin is like a goddamn colossus of guitar playing. A monumental beast


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, nice


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 22, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ah, nice


It is a pretty cool vid. I just wish his lesson videos were longer.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn I wish he woulda broken that down slower 

Hopefully someone tabs that bit up real quick


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 22, 2010)

this is sick!, is he using the axe fx is in this vid?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 22, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Damn I wish he woulda broken that down slower
> 
> Hopefully someone tabs that bit up real quick


Nolly could probably do it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeez, that seems tough.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 22, 2010)

His chord progression is fucking amazing. His teeth are so white. His sound is absolutely beautiful. His fingers are ...

Someone else fill in the last one. I had some ideas, but I want to see what you can come up with.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 22, 2010)

> Damn I wish he woulda broken that down slower
> 
> Hopefully someone tabs that bit up real quick



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4125712/Tosin Abasi - Tutorial - Wave Of Babies.gp5

Here it is!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 22, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> His chord progression is fucking amazing. His teeth are so white. His sound is absolutely beautiful. His fingers are ...
> 
> Someone else fill in the last one. I had some ideas, but I want to see what you can come up with.


 godly.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 22, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> His chord progression is fucking amazing. His teeth are so white. His sound is absolutely beautiful. His fingers are ...
> 
> Someone else fill in the last one. I had some ideas, but I want to see what you can come up with.



Not inside me, sadly.




Epic. That clean tone is almost harp like 
Incase you guys didn't know, there's an almost complete WoB tab floating around in here somewhere. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...7-animals-as-leaders-tosin-reflux-tabs-9.html

EDIT: About iTunes. I've only converted from WMP to iTunes this week and have never used the store. I set up an account, though. Why is that link to Wave of Babies not shown in the iTunes store search in the program? Only the AAL album is shown. How does it work? Thanks
DOUBLEEDIT: Ah, US only


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 22, 2010)

...woah


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jun 22, 2010)

Tosin is win. Such unique phrasing. Our millennium has its Hendrix.


----------



## failshredder (Jun 22, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> Tosin is win. Such unique phrasing. Our millennium has its Hendrix.



You're just saying that 'cause he's black.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 22, 2010)

Actually, I consider Tosin the most innovative guitar player around at the moment, so yea I wouldn't say he's too far off from Hendrix (IN MY MIND) though I doubt he'd ever reach that status


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome.

Can anyone else picture just looking to the horizon one day and just seeing millions upon millions of babies just coming towards you in a wave?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 23, 2010)

failshredder said:


> You're just saying that 'cause he's black.



He hates that shit. Ignorant people have been saying 'youre better than hendrix' to him for ages and its so offensive.


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 23, 2010)

^ I prefer Tosin to Jimmy. Sue me!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 23, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Can anyone else picture just looking to the horizon one day and just seeing millions upon millions of babies just coming towards you in a wave?



I just picture Teen Girl Squad, and the origin from which Wave O' Babies came from. A wave o' babies!


----------



## bigswifty (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow.. sick video!

I'm a huge AaL fan but coming back and listening to the track after seeing this.. that riff sounds terrible in the track. Played was too fast and overdriven.

I wish it was nice and calm and clean like in the video 

Tosin's amazing though


----------



## rockdisciple (Jun 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I just picture Teen Girl Squad, and the origin from which Wave O' Babies came from. A wave o' babies!




Haha! I knew I remembered that line from somewhere. What an awesome short. Tosin rules, as well.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 23, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> He hates that shit. Ignorant people have been saying 'youre better than hendrix' to him for ages and its so offensive.



please explain to me why i am ignorant because i:

*A.* had my ENTIRE perspective on technical and creative guitar playing/writing completely change when i started listening to hendrix
*B.* had this occur ONCE AGAIN when i heard AAL for the first time
&
*C.* don't have any other artists in my collection of music that i can honestly say look at their instrument and approach it in a completely unique way (sorry misha, not even you)

the simple fact is that this guy blows a lot of us away, he blows a lot of big name guitarists out of the water, and he's doing stuff that is crazy and new. gee, what does that remind people of? a certain guitarist from the late 60's that was doing shit nobody else was doing? if you (or even him, since you seem to speak for him) find it offensive that he is THE guitarist of this generation in the eyes of many people out in the world then it sounds like a lot of *ASS*umptions are being made about why people enjoy his playing and compliment him.

the only time a comparison between him and hendrix should be considered offensive is when they're using it in a negative tone or specifically in a racial manner. (ie: until it can be proven that someone is saying it ONLY because he's black then mouths should remain shut.)

/rant

i love tosin's tutorials, but im with others in here- they're always too short and aren't broken down enough. i understand that a lot of advanced players have a hard time slowing things down or leveling with us newbs but tabs or some text added into the video would help too. i will check out the guitarpro file when i get home.


----------



## JordanLee (Jun 24, 2010)

I would love to see a video of Tosin explaining his right technique; it's excellent! There seems to be a lot of hybrid and economy stuff with him, and it just sounds so fluid!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 24, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Damn I wish he woulda broken that down slower
> 
> Hopefully someone tabs that bit up real quick


 
im fixing mine as we speak 

no shit, i was thinking just last night that it would be forever until tosin makes a vid of him playing WoB. damn i love when im wrong


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 24, 2010)

lol i put a guitar pro tab on the first page, can anyone confirm that its right?


----------



## Mexi (Jun 24, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Actually, I consider Tosin the most innovative guitar player around at the moment, so yea I wouldn't say he's too far off from Hendrix (IN MY MIND) though I doubt he'd ever reach that status



I'm hoping tosin would have more sense than to od on barbs at the peak of his career. he would need to pioneer a new technique or "unique" sound to really be considered important as hendrix


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 25, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> please explain to me why i am ignorant because i:
> 
> *A.* had my ENTIRE perspective on technical and creative guitar playing/writing completely change when i started listening to hendrix
> *B.* had this occur ONCE AGAIN when i heard AAL for the first time
> ...



Maybe you have thought it out way more than most people but 99% of people that would say something like that about dudes that pretty much have very little in common musically or otherwise are only saying it because they're both black. Im certainly not Tosin's PR guy but this is something he said to me a long long time ago before Reflux or AAL ever happened.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 25, 2010)

what a monster


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 25, 2010)

FYI, AAL isnt doing anything new because half this friggin forum is trying to cop his and bulbs sound Ah the beauty of the internet. What used to make artists unique is now gone because every tom dick and harry can post a youtube video of himself playing. Then if anything comes along, people just copy it to deth now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2010)

Great player and what he was playing was cool but I don't like the actual songs.

Cool how that Low F rang out for so long.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> FYI, AAL isnt doing anything new because half this friggin forum is trying to cop his and bulbs sound Ah the beauty of the internet. What used to make artists unique is now gone because every tom dick and harry can post a youtube video of himself playing. Then if anything comes along, people just copy it to deth now.



This.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Jun 25, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Great player and what he was playing was cool but I don't like the actual songs.
> 
> Cool how that Low F rang out for so long.
> 
> ...




He tunes to Drop E... According to other vids of his.


----------



## otop (Jun 25, 2010)

First time I have seen him using his FRFR setup into the monitors.. It sounds absolutely amazing... I know periphery is planning on using the same setup instead of using cabs


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> FYI, AAL isnt doing anything new because half this friggin forum is trying to cop his and bulbs sound Ah the beauty of the internet. What used to make artists unique is now gone because every tom dick and harry can post a youtube video of himself playing. Then if anything comes along, people just copy it to deth now.


 i totaly agree


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 25, 2010)

man he is one smooth player


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> He tunes to Drop E... According to other vids of his.



I wasn't inquiring about the tuning he uses...in fact I don't care, I'm not a fan.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> FYI, AAL isnt doing anything new because half this friggin forum is trying to cop his and bulbs sound Ah the beauty of the internet. What used to make artists unique is now gone because every tom dick and harry can post a youtube video of himself playing. Then if anything comes along, people just copy it to deth now.


 
say what you want about folks copying the djent style to no end, that cant be denied. but i happen to think tosin has a very unique style in composing his chord progressions and lead lines, plus the last album was largely a collaboration between he and bulb, so i dont believe we've really seen a lot of work that is purely his. and even if that's true, lots of the tracks on his album sound absoloutly nothing like djent. cant wait to see where he is going to go with his music when its just him, navene, and javier writting. no offense to misha and his writting/producing style, of course. 

my point is, lots of folks are copying bulb, i dont think anyone is really ripping off tosin. not well, at least


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 25, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> say what you want about folks copying the djent style to no end, that cant be denied. but i happen to think tosin has a very unique style in composing his chord progressions and lead lines, plus the last album was largely a collaboration between he and bulb, so i dont believe we've really seen a lot of work that is purely his. and even if that's true, lots of the tracks on his album sound absoloutly nothing like djent. cant wait to see where he is going to go with his music when its just him, navene, and javier writting. no offense to misha and his writting/producing style, of course.
> 
> my point is, lots of folks are copying bulb, i dont think anyone is really ripping off tosin. not well, at least



Not to say there is a lack of skill anywhere but riffing on a djent part for 16 measures is a lot simpler for people to write than an extensive section of sweeping melody over that same theme. Just different focuses musically.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not even going to comment on the Hendrix thing. I've gotten in far too much trouble for it to even be worth it.

But Tosin is nothing like Hendrix, I don't see the comparison. I see it as in insult to just label someone as and technically brilliant and creative as Tosin with a label as limiting and stale as "The next Hendrix."


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 25, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> Not to say there is a lack of skill anywhere but riffing on a djent part for 16 measures is a lot simpler for people to write than an extensive section of sweeping melody over that same theme. Just different focuses musically.


 
im not sure if you're agreeing or what


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 25, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> im not sure if you're agreeing or what



LOL I was agreeing with you.


----------

